# The Euro 2012 Thread



## d3p (Jun 5, 2012)

*pasteshack.net/images/083057001339654462.png*UEFA Euro Cup 2012*

*Group A Teams*

    *pasteshack.net/images/322490001339653657.png

*Coaches*



*Poland*
 | 
*Russia*
 | 
*Greece*
 | 
*Czech Republic*

    F. Smuda | D. Advocaat | Fernando Santos | M. Bílek
 
*Goal Keepers*



*Poland*
 | 
*Russia*
 | 
*Greece*
 | 
*Czech Republic*

    G. Sandomierski | I. Akinfeev | K. Chalkias | P. Čech
    P. Tytoń |  A. Shunin | A. Tzorvas | J. Laštůvka
    W. Szczęsny | V. Malafeev | M. Sifakis | J. Drobný
 
*Defenders*



*Poland*
 | 
*Russia*
 | 
*Greece*
 | 
*Czech Republic*

    S. Boenisch | A. Anyukov | J. Holebas | T. Gebre Selassie
    M. Kamiński | A. Berezutski | S. Malezas | R. Hubník
    D. Perquis | V. Granat | G. Maniatis | M. Kadlec
    Ł. Piszczek | S. Ignashevich | A. Papadopoulos | D. Limberský
    M. Wasilewski | K. Nababkin | K. Papadopoulos | T. Sivok
    J. Wawrzyniak | R. Sharonov | S. Papastathopoulos | M. Suchý
    G. Wojtkowiak | - | V. Torosidis | -
    - | - | G. Tzavelas | -
 
*Midfielders*



*Poland*
 | 
*Russia*
 | 
*Greece*
 | 
*Czech Republic*

    J. Błaszczykowski | A. Arshavin | G. Fetfatzidis | V. Darida
    D. Dudka | I. Denisov | G. Fotakis | T. Hübschman
    A. Matuszczyk | A. Dzagoev | G. Karagounis | P. Jiráček
    R. Murawski | D. Glushakov | K. Katsouranis | D. Kolář
    L. Obraniak | M. Izmailov | G. Makos | M. Petržela
    E. Polanski | D. Kombarov | S. Ninis | V. Pilař
    M. Rybus | I. Semshov | - | J. Plašil
    R. Wolski | R. Shirokov | - | F. Rajtoral
    - | Y. Zhirkov | - | T. Rosický
    - | K. Zyryanov | - |
 
*Attackers*



*Poland*
 | 
*Russia*
 | 
*Greece*
 | 
*Czech Republic*

    P. Brożek | A. Kerzhakov | K. Fortounis | M. Baroš
    K. Grosicki | A. Kokorin | T. Gekas | D. Lafata
    R. Lewandowski | R. Pavlyuchenko | N. Liberopoulos | T. Necid
    A. Mierzejewski | P. Pogrebnyak | K. Mitroglou | T. Pekhart
    A. Sobiech | - | D. Salpingidis | J. Rezek
    - | - | G. Samaras | -
    _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

*Group B Teams*

    *pasteshack.net/images/132451001339653675.png

*Coaches*



*Netherlands*
 | 
*Germany*
 | 
*Denmark*
 | 
*Portugal*

    B. van Marwijk | J. Löw | M. Olsen | Paulo Bento
 
*Goal Keepers*



*Netherlands*
 | 
*Germany*
 | 
*Denmark*
 | 
*Portugal*

    T. Krul | M. Neuer | S. Andersen | Beto
    M. Stekelenburg | T. Wiese | A. Lindegaard | Eduardo
    M. Vorm | R. Zieler | K. Schmeichel | Rui Patrício
 
*Defenders*



*Netherlands*
 | 
*Germany*
 | 
*Denmark*
 | 
*Portugal*

    K. Boulahrouz | H. Badstuber | D. Agger | Miguel Lopes
    W. Bouma | J. Boateng | A. Bjelland | Fábio Coentrão
    J. Heitinga | B. Höwedes | L. Jacobsen | Pepe
    J. Mathijsen | M. Hummels | S. Kjær | Ricardo Costa
    G. van der Wiel | P. Lahm | J. Okore | João Pereira
    R. Vlaar | P. Mertesacker | S. Poulsen | Rolando
    J. Willems | M. Schmelzer | D. Wass | Bruno Alves
 
*Midfielders*



*Netherlands*
 | 
*Germany*
 | 
*Denmark*
 | 
*Portugal*

    I. Afellay | L. Bender | C. Eriksen | Nani
    N. de Jong | M. Götze | T. Kahlenberg | Custodio
    A. Robben | I. Gündogan | W. Kvist | Hugo Viana
    S. Schaars | S. Khedira | C. Poulsen | Rúben Micael
    W. Sneijder | T. Kroos | J. Poulsen | João Moutinho
    K. Strootman | M. Özil | L. Schøne | Miguel Veloso
    M. van Bommel | M. Reus | M. Silberbauer | Ricardo Quaresma
    R. van der Vaart | B. Schweinsteiger | N. Zimling | Raul Meireles
 
*Attackers*



*Netherlands*
 | 
*Germany*
 | 
*Denmark*
 | 
*Portugal*

    L. de Jong | M. Gómez | N. Bendtner | Nélson Oliveira
    K. Huntelaar | M. Klose | M. Krohn-Dehli | Cristiano Ronaldo
    D. Kuyt | T. Müller | T. Mikkelsen | Silvestre Varela
    L. Narsingh | L. Podolski | N. Pedersen | Hélder Postiga
    R. van Persie | A. Schürrle | D. Rommedahl | Hugo Almeida
    _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

*Group C Teams*

    *pasteshack.net/images/183046001339653693.png

*Coaches*



*Spain*
 | 
*Republic of Ireland*
 | 
*Italy*
 | 
*Croatia*

    Del Bosque | G. Trapattoni | C. Prandelli | S. Bilić
 
*Goal Keepers*



*Spain*
 | 
*Republic of Ireland*
 | 
*Italy*
 | 
*Croatia*

    Casillas | D. Forde | G. Buffon | I. Kelava
    Pepe Reina | S. Given | M. De Sanctis | S. Pletikosa
    Valdés | K. Westwood | S. Sirigu | D. Subašić
 
*Defenders*



*Spain*
 | 
*Republic of Ireland*
 | 
*Italy*
 | 
*Croatia*

    Jordi Alba | R. Dunne | I. Abate | J. Buljat
    Albiol | S. Kelly | F. Balzaretti | V. Ćorluka
    Arbeloa | P. McShane | A. Barzagli | G. Schildenfeld
    Piqué | D. O'Dea | L. Bonucci | J. Šimunić
    Sergio Ramos | J. O'Shea | G. Chiellini | D. Srna
    - | S. St. Ledger | A. Ogbonna | I. Strinić
    - | S. Ward | - | D. Vida
 
*Midfielders*



*Spain*
 | 
*Republic of Ireland*
 | 
*Italy*
 | 
*Croatia*

    Xabi Alonso | K. Andrews | D. De Rossi | M. Badelj
    Busquets | D. Duff | E. Giaccherini | T. Dujmović
    Cazorla | D. Gibson | S. Giovinco | N. Kranjčar
    Fàbregas | P. Green | C. Maggio | L. Modrić
    Xavi | S. Hunt | C. Marchisio | I. Perišić
    Iniesta | J. McClean | R. Montolivo | D. Pranjić
    David Silva | A. McGeady | Thiago Motta | I. Rakitić
    Javi Martínez | G. Whelan | A. Nocerino | S. Vrsaljko
    Jesús Navas | - | A. Pirlo | O. Vukojević
    Juanfran | - | - | -
 
*Attackers*



*Spain*
 | 
*Republic of Ireland*
 | 
*Italy*
 | 
*Croatia*

    Llorente | S. Cox | M. Balotelli | Eduardo Da Silva
    Mata | K. Doyle | F. Borini | N. Jelavić
    Negredo | R. Keane | A. Cassano | N. Kalinić
    Pedro | S. Long | A. Di Natale | M. Mandžukić
    Fernando Torres | J. Walters | A. Diamanti | -
    _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

*Group D Teams*

    *pasteshack.net/images/179033001339653715.png

*Coaches*



*Ukraine*
 | 
*France*
 | 
*Sweden*
 | 
*England*

    O. Blokhin | L. Blanc | E. Hamrén | R. Hodgson
 
*Goal Keepers*



*Ukraine*
 | 
*France*
 | 
*Sweden*
 | 
*England*

    O. Horyainov | C. Carrasso | P. Hansson | J. Butland
    M. Koval | H. Lloris | A. Isaksson | R. Green
    A. Pyatov | S. Mandanda | J. Wiland | J. Hart
 
*Defenders*



*Ukraine*
 | 
*France*
 | 
*Sweden*
 | 
*England*

    B. Butko | G. Clichy | M. Antonsson | L. Baines
    Y. Khacheridi | M. Debuchy | A. Granqvist | A. Cole
    O. Kucher | P. Evra | M. Lustig | P. Jagielka
    T. Mykhalyk | L. Koscielny | O. Mellberg | G. Johnson
    Y. Rakitskiy | P. Mexès | J. Olsson | P. Jones
    Y. Selin | A. Rami | Martin Olsson | M. Kelly
    V. Shevchuk | A. Réveillère | B. Safari | J. Lescott
    - | - | - | J. Terry
 
*Midfielders*



*Ukraine*
 | 
*France*
 | 
*Sweden*
 | 
*England*

    O. Aliyev | H. Ben Arfa | E. Bajrami | S. Downing
    D. Garmash | Y. Cabaye | R. Elm | S. Gerrard
    O. Husyev | A. Diarra | S. Holmén | J. Henderson
    Y. Konoplyanka | Y. M'Vila | K. Källström | J. Milner
    S. Nazarenko | F. Malouda | S. Larsson | A. Oxlade-Chamberlain
    R. Rotan | M. Martin | A. Svensson | S. Parker
    A. Tymoshchuk | B. Matuidi | O. Toivonen | A. Young
    - | J. Ménez | P. Wernbloom | -
    - | S. Nasri | C. Wilhelmsson | -
    - | F. Ribéry | - | -
    - | M. Valbuena | - | -
 
*Attackers*



*Ukraine*
 | 
*France*
 | 
*Sweden*
 | 
*England*

    M. Dević | K. Benzema | J. Elmander | A. Carroll
    A. Milevskiy | O. Giroud | T. Hysén | J. Defoe
    Y. Seleznyov | - | Z. Ibrahimovic | W. Rooney
    A. Shevchenko | - | M. Rosenberg | T. Walcott
    A. Voronin | - | - | D. Welbeck
    A. Yarmolenko | - | - | -
 
*MATCH FIXTURES & VENUE DETAILS*

*Group A League Matches*

    *pasteshack.net/images/439677001339669811.png

*Group B League Matches*

    *pasteshack.net/images/590143001339669838.png

*Group C League Matches*

    *pasteshack.net/images/554988001339669857.png

*Group D League Matches*

    *pasteshack.net/images/009911001339669877.png

**For Indian Telecasting Timings, add 3.5hrs in the above.*


*DON"T COMMENT....
    WAIT FOR THE RESULTS to GET UPDATED...*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 7, 2012)

Euro stuff goes here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow... It's FOUR years already...

A bit of nostalgia:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/89667-official-euro-2008-thread.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

Hail germany!


----------



## Soumik (Jun 7, 2012)

Portugal!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 7, 2012)

I think germany will take the cup but i want portugal to win.

I want to see c.ronaldo doing some awesome trick


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 7, 2012)

England chances are very very low 
3 injuries already


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone but Spain.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2012)

please let the dutch not choke again


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 7, 2012)

tough call...i call germany...

what time is the game in india?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2012)

Germany, as always. 

Games are on Neo Sports. Timings probably 10 PM and 1 AM for two matches each day.

-------------------------

Nicholas the llama has predicted ENGLAND to win the Euros.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 8, 2012)

italy ... they win a major competition each time they are struck by matchfixing scandals ....

UEFA EURO 2012™ Live Online | Free Official UEFA EURO 2012™ Live Streaming in India| iStream


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

my vote for England.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nicholas the llama has predicted ENGLAND to win the Euros.



No! I bet england won't even reach semis


----------



## Baker (Jun 8, 2012)

well personally i prefer latin american teams... in euro i love to watch dutch to win


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2012)

Spain \m/ 

*Euro 2012 schedule IST*

*i.imgur.com/KWyYS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FFt6k.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2012)

And that is what you get for celebrating winning the penalty....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2012)

Russia \m/ \m/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2012)

Chezzer sent off?What happened?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2012)

^ Clear goalscoring opportunity denied, fouled the attacker.

Russia playing some good stuff... 2-0 against the Czech Republic.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

Arshavin MoTM.

Really good to see him play like this.

 Szczesny @ 2:50

[youtube]vr8WWYTWhr4[/youtube]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2012)

Greece 1-1 poland
russia 4-1 czech rep.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 9, 2012)

Russia is playing very well and they could stage some big upsets in the knockout stages . 

So Beware big teams(Favorites) !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam9953 (Jun 9, 2012)

The former City man, Georgio Samaras is going to spearhead Greece in the quater finals for sure.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 9, 2012)

Any fans of Netherlands here?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2012)

^The Oranges will always entertain and fans love them anyways.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Any fans of Netherlands here?



Me coz of RVP.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad i found one here,dont 4get 2 watch the match..hehe


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 9, 2012)

germany will march through euro 2012 like a certain dictator in the 40's.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

Van Persie has been absolutely sublime after his early miss.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 9, 2012)

o mai gawd

Dane's leading.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

Denmark pull off a Chelsea.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 9, 2012)

lol dutch .. another barca



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Denmark pull off a Chelsea.



hahahahahahah ... common sense ... all that matters is how many times u put the ball in the back of the net ..... entertainment is outsourced


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 9, 2012)

1st half over.

Missed chance by RVP.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 9, 2012)

1st half over .. now second half ...

burji pav has lost his golden touch ... and robben got burji's old touch ... hitting the post ... 

hahah burji pav

hahahah


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 9, 2012)

_It is more like fans (audience) vs a really bad chav comedians._

Also another chance missed by Huntelaar.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 9, 2012)

arse fans hahahah

hahahaha


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

Robben always cuts in from the left. Shoots at goal and misses.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 9, 2012)

perfect start to the Group of Death

@ico babu .... tabiyet theek hai na


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 9, 2012)

VDV should have started but whatevs.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

iinfi said:


> @ico babu .... tabiyet theek hai na


erm what? I'm not a Dutch fan. Only wanted them to win the WC cuz they haven't won WC before. Not Euro. 

Dark horses ftw. Need a new champion.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 9, 2012)

Indians at Sky Sports 
*img209.imageshack.us/img209/5430/delhibelly.jpg



ico said:


> erm what? I'm not a Dutch fan. Only wanted them to win the WC cuz they haven't won WC before. Not Euro.
> 
> Dark horses ftw. Need a new champion.



was talking abt the pic u put up!!


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2012)

iinfi said:


> was talking abt the pic u put up!!


what's wrong?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 10, 2012)

So many handballs,but still the dutch didnt play well.sad..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Boring game,turned it off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Van Persie doing his best Carroll impression. Tripping over his own legs. 

Germany 1-0 Portugal. 

Very entertaining game, this one. Portugal hitting the woodwork a couple of times.


----------



## Krow (Jun 10, 2012)

Coentrao was the best player on the pitch for Portugal, but I'm glad the Germans didn't bottle it.

Sneijder had an amazing match, he's pure class. Wish Robben and RVP hadn't bottled it.

Hummels was solid in defence too.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 10, 2012)

Full Game Highlights | Germany vs. Portugal

any streams of better video quality?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Troll level 100
*i.imgur.com/LnU37.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2012)

Torres starts instead of Llorente. Epic fail that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Seems like an incredibly dull game on paper.Spain's midfield is great though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2012)

Spain XI vs. Italy: Casillas; Arbeloa, Piqué, Ramos, Alba; Alonso, Busquets, Xavi; Iniesta, Silva, *Fábregas*

Fabregas up front? :S



> @Twisted_Blood: Incidentally, FALSE NINE anagrams to EL FANNIES, which is my new nickname for the Spanish team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

It's definitely not going to be fun viewing then.We saw how Barca did without Villa.At least they had Messi!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 10, 2012)

Chelsea are an inspiration to teams like Italy and Denmark .... and so on ... 

balotelli's reaction after being subbed 

what a finish ...wat aaa finish wat a finish ... 
Exquisite!!!!!!!!

damn!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Torres


----------



## iinfi (Jun 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Torres



laugh as much as u want ... nxt season he will be the EPL top scorer ..and we will win the treble ....


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 11, 2012)

Italy can now become one of the title contenders


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Torres



Obsessed Arse. 

Ingurlund start heir campaign today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

What's that to do with being an Arsenal fan?Torres is the laughing stock of the entire world.Only one set of fans coming across as obsessive here.

AOC starts for England.Hope he has a great game.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2012)

Torres providing ample lulz yesterday. Yet cheslea fans keep supporting their darling


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

Carroll would have been perfect in this game if he was any good.

la marseillaise rocked the stadium.Proper anthem.

England playing without a midfield.Long balls from defence.

Johnson is poo.

Henderson coming on is my cue to turn it off.


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2012)

@ klaw. Torres was poor yesterday.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Cmon Zlatan !!!


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2012)

Even I'm all for Sweden.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

That's what football is all about. National hero in his last tournament turning back the years. Shevchenko is a proper legend of the modern game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2012)

Shevchenkoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2012)

^Agreed.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 13, 2012)

No Team change for either Portugal or Denmark 

Its a must win encounter for portugal against an inspiring Denmark side


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2012)

Bendtnaaaaaaaaar!
Good game this.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 13, 2012)

Bendtner didnt even knw how to celebrate the goal ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2012)

iinfi said:


> Bendtner didnt even knw how to celebrate the goal ...



he's not used to scoring many


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2012)

Bendtner putting himself in the window here.


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2012)

Now Netherlands beating Germany will make this group interesting.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 13, 2012)

lol@ronaldo miss...maybe he should just quit international football...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Netherlands - Germany 

3-3

RVP and Podolski hatrick

If that happens I'll put a dog as my profile pic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

Great ball and finish for Germany's goal.

Another great finish by Gomez.Where was this finishing in the CL?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 14, 2012)

RVP no.16 

meh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

The Dutch look hopeless.


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2012)

RIP...


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally a van persie shot


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

Decent goal by Robin.


----------



## Krow (Jun 14, 2012)

Sneijder is true class. Sign him up. Good goal by Robin. The Dutch look tired.


----------



## Krow (Jun 14, 2012)

Robben sulking?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

@ Robben

Bender.Heh.

Comfortable win for the Germans in the end.The Dutch looked tired and out of ideas.Denmark ftw!


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Great ball and finish for Germany's goal.
> 
> Another great finish by Gomez.Where was this finishing in the CL?



yeah. At that time i was thinking why he is so famous.but today i witnessed why he is famous.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gomez. Germany. 

Thank heavens he was saving this for the Euros.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, great finishes from Gomez. The turn for the first goal and the placement for the second were awesome.
Btw, everyone forgot to mention, bastian schweinsteiger had two assists


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hup! Hup! LOLland!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Want Germany vs Spain match with Germans winning.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah...but germany has to cross a hurdle,called denmark,and it will not be easy. I couldn't see denmark vs netherland but i saw den vs portugal. Denmark is really good team who are capable of doing something unexpected.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there any possibilty for netherlands to get in to the next level?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like Germans are a definite winner in the poll. Let's hope they win the cup itself. :


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Asked about the Messi chants, Ronaldo said: "You know where he was at this time [last year]? Do you know? He was being eliminated in the Copa America, in his own country. I think that's worse, no?"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/FewK0.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: UEFA EURO Cup 2012 [Groups-Teams-Fixtures-Results]*

@d3p ??

"Official HD 7970 Owner"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

Inch perfect FK from Pirlo.The Italians have uncharacteristically looked very good in attack but their defence is suspect.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/562232_442824845742498_1965709325_n.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 15, 2012)

Torres.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 15, 2012)

Torres played well . I thought he played well in the first match as well , Spain started proper attack after he was in , just that he missed two horrible chances 

I bet last night Torres would score 2 goals , it came through surprisingly


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 15, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Inch perfect FK from Pirlo.The Italians have uncharacteristically looked very good in attack but their defence is suspect.



I think De Rossi is doing brilliantly as a makeshift defender


----------



## iinfi (Jun 15, 2012)

BBC Sport - Euro 2012: Thiago Motta dismisses Italy's collusion fears


How many times have we seen this before .. Italy screwing the first two games and two other jokers playing a score draw?? It will happen again!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2012)

Never seen anything like this.Game suspended due to storm.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 15, 2012)

UEFA EURO 2012™ Live Online | Free Official UEFA EURO 2012™ Live Streaming in India| iStream
help me with better streams someone .. better than the one above


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2012)

Wiziwig.tv | Free Live Sports Streams on your PC. Watch Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL, NFL and more...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 15, 2012)

the game was suspended more due to the lightning going on...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 15, 2012)

iinfi said:


> BBC Sport - Euro 2012: Thiago Motta dismisses Italy's collusion fears
> 
> 
> How many times have we seen this before .. Italy screwing the first two games and two other jokers playing a score draw?? It will happen again!!



Euro 2004? That banner - 2-2 = Nordic Victory?


----------



## iinfi (Jun 15, 2012)

@klaw .. i remember that .. drove me nuts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Exactly! The cheeky barstewards!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

France looking strong.The are third behind Spain and Germany in contention for the trophy IMO.

Ibra leaving Terry on his arse 
Decent game even with England involved.

That was a great header by Carroll.

Carroll and Johnson fvck ups mean it's 1-1.

Melberg you legend 

What a goal by Theo.Amazing strike!

TBH GK should have saved that.

Brilliant game.Theo made all the difference.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2012)

Brave Theo and Brave England.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 16, 2012)

Next game for england is vs ukraine. I think ukraine will fight hard to survive group stage. England chances are 50-50. Top two will go to next round,right?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 16, 2012)

Not able to find any highlight vids


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Terrys lack of pace is so obvious now , he's a liability now
And no praise for welbeck, I see bias around here


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2012)

Welbeck would have been ineffective had Milner been around. Theo made the difference.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Krow said:


> Welbeck would have been ineffective had Milner been around. Theo made the difference.



but sadly Theo will never be more than an impact sub but welbeck will be a starter


----------



## dalbir (Jun 16, 2012)

world champions played superb and proved they are the champ........


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 16, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What a goal by Theo.Amazing strike!
> 
> TBH GK should have saved that.
> 
> Brilliant game.Theo made all the difference.



imo the keeper was blindsighted by the crowd.

ibra making terry fall on his arse=priceless


----------



## iinfi (Jun 16, 2012)

*www.centralchronicle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Anna-Hazare.jpg

mein bhi anna hoon 
*cdn5.wn.com/ph/img/1f/44/075f7b9400958718029d70b0e33c-grande.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

Just found out that Arsenal is leading the scoring charts in Euros


----------



## iinfi (Jun 16, 2012)

^^LOL


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just found out that Arsenal is leading the scoring charts in Euros


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just found out that Arsenal is leading the scoring charts in Euros



dude you're desperate


----------



## iinfi (Jun 16, 2012)

little bundles of joy in the life of an arse ...

look wat happened to arses ever since they put that mekalodu in my profile ... they can win something only when they respect the mekalodo and bid adieu to it


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2012)

iinfi said:


> little bundles of joy in the life of an arse ...



exactly


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

What?Just a bit of stat


----------



## iinfi (Jun 16, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What?Just a bit of stat



btw i didnt see u mention anywhere that torres scored a brace .... fluke isnt it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 16, 2012)

iinfi said:


> little bundles of joy in the life of an arse ...



This. 

Straw-clutching at its finest. I suppose Wenger will now say that stat is equivalent to a trophy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

iinfi said:


> btw i didnt see u mention anywhere that torres scored a brace .... fluke isnt it?



Cause I don't give a crap about Chav players


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 16, 2012)

^ Aww, maybe that's why you keep looking for opportunities to malign them.WHat a little bundle of joy you are.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 16, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> This.
> 
> Straw-clutching at its finest. I suppose Wenger will now say that stat is equivalent to a trophy.



hahahahah +1 ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2012)

How not to act in a volatile atmosphere.
[YOUTUBE]A5tBgpie8Qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just found out that Arsenal is leading the scoring charts in Euros



I just remembered that Arses are also (jointly) leading the charts for *red cards* in Euros. 

Go on up, collect yer medalzzzz.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2012)

Take the digs and stuff to the other thread please.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 17, 2012)

we need only one football thread .. wonder why this was created again ... euro or WC .. its football/soccer after all!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> How not to act in a volatile atmosphere.
> [YOUTUBE]A5tBgpie8Qo[/YOUTUBE]



i didn't quite understand this banner...this is russia...how is this offensive??Why did this lead to violence?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2012)

Poland and Russia haven't liked each other for something like 400 years to put it simply. The banner originates from the fact the Russia had control over the Polish territory for large periods of time during this 400 year span.

Greece have dumped the Russians out somehow  
Czechs also through over the hosts Poland.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 17, 2012)

@Gunners-Thanks...

LOL@Russia....feeling sorry for them really...such a tragic ending...


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 17, 2012)

what a twist in the tale of group a ! feeling sorry for polands :-/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Take the digs and stuff to the other thread please.



Sure, I'm right behind you. 

----------------------------

Greece and Czech Rep. through. What an anti-climax.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 17, 2012)

to be honest, i'm not surprised Poland went out. They have looked toothless in their attack,at times. Russia deserved better, though.

Expect the dutch to go out, tonight.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 17, 2012)

cant believe russia went out ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2012)

Holland 2012=France 2010


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 18, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Expect the dutch to go out, tonight.



 as expected


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hup-Hup-Holland go ho-ho-home. 

CZE vs POR

DEU vs GRE

in ze quarterfinals.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 18, 2012)

both matches at midnight 

“I couldn’t give a sh1t who wins it. I’m going on holiday"

Zlatan when asked who will win Euro 2012


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2012)

if italy win by 2 goals how does it matter if spain and croatia play a high scoring draw? if 3 teams are at 5 points .. wats it? GD or something else?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2012)

Tie breaker rules from Livescore.com
(a)	Greater number of points obtained in the matches between the teams in question.	
	(b)	Goal difference resulting from the matches between the teams in question (if more than two teams finish equal).	
	(c)	Greater number of goals scored in the matches between the teams in question (if more than two teams finish equal).	
	(d)	Goal difference in all the group matches.	
	(e)	Greater number of goals scored in all the group matches.	
	(f)	Higher position in the UEFA national team coefficient ranking.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2012)

Goal difference resulting from the matches *between the teams in question*

so this has changed

thanks for sharing eboue man


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ynILS.png

It might get interesting if Croatia and Spain draw 0-0 and Italy wins 2-0.



Spoiler



*www.independent.co.uk/migration_catalog/article5143204.ece/ALTERNATES/w380/wenger5.jpeg


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2012)

interesting thing this .... 
i didnt know abt the "between the teams in question" thing
how long has it been there? i want Italy to go thru...
if Spain vs Croatia ends 0-0 and Italy win .. Italy go thru! wat happens betwn Spain and Croatia? they are in a tie!
if Spain vs Croatia ends 1-1 and Italy win by 3 goals, Spain and Italy go thru
if Spain vs Croatia ends 2-2 or above (draw).. Spain and Croatia go thru. 

dont know what happens in case 1 ... huh!!
3 hrs work still left ... off to grab a bit .. huh!! bad week


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2012)

Poor games today.


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2012)

Is it just me or are Spain beginning to look really boring? I felt the Italy vs Ireland game was much more interesting.


----------



## Baker (Jun 19, 2012)

their... barca style pay is not able to crack the opponent defence.....


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 19, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Poor games today.



think they'll be more interesting than the last night's boredom



Krow said:


> Is it just me or are Spain beginning to look really boring?



same here


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2012)

Without Villa (or Messi), Barcelona-style play becomes a training ground routine. Pass to death, but where is the end product? Messi's true genius lies in his ability to link midfield to the attackers. No one does that in the Spain setup I'm guessing.

And Navas looks really silly in his oversized XXXL jersey.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2012)

I commented that during last night's games. Don't think that the England game would be much better though.

Reading that Milner, the most useless football player in the history, is starting ahead of Walcott


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2012)

Hodgson doing a Dalglish?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 20, 2012)

C'mon Zlatan !!!

OMG what a chance.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 20, 2012)

terry still got it...nice clearance

On a side note-Damn that looks like a goal..bad luck ukraine


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2012)

Milner off after another anonymous performance.

England vs. Italy, France vs. Spain.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 20, 2012)

Milner and Johnson swapping positions would make absolutely no difference at all. Neither would their presence, actually 

Ibra scored the goal of the tourney so far. also somebody tell me the use of those plonkers standing on the goal-line. cant they see a ball cross the line?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2012)

what milner gives to england is shape. the way england play shape is of utmost importance. he's doing what roy wants. Theo cant be that disciplined. he is best as an impact sub.
in roy's england being on the flanks is not that much fun, but you get results.
he can do better, but he does his primary task well,

dont crucify milner for doing whats asked of him. come on people. Analyse.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 20, 2012)

well what's the use of sitting deep and counter-attacking if your wing isn't strong. England were most effective when defenders pinged the ball directly over the midfield and to the strikers. Young was poor too, but improved in the later stages.

as for Milner, he's too defensive while Johnson is more attacking. Also, agree with Theo's role as an impact sub.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 20, 2012)

Spain! Spain! Spain!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2012)

We should keep Denilson because he provides shape...


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought it will be Spain vs Portugal in semifinal


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We should keep Denilson because he provides shape...



and I was expecting a sane discussion from you. My fault.



tech_boy said:


> Spain! Spain! Spain!



thank you for your valuable contribution


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2012)

What does "keeping the shape" even mean?Is it an achievement for an international footballer just to stay in his place without providing any attacking or defensive contribution?Rather have Walcott provide forward runs than Glen Johnson doing the work of two people.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and I was expecting a sane discussion from you. My fault.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your valuable contribution



No need for that attitude. You have more than your fair share of crap posts.


----------



## Krow (Jun 20, 2012)

Shape? What's the point of having a player who does nothing but keep the team in shape?

Theo is a good impact sub, but it's not like he is just an impact sub. I'm sure he will do better than Milner on the flanks.

Is Milner doing what he is asked to? Yes. Is Milner capable of much else? No. That's the difference.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's the problem for England,lack of quality options. Walcott is great as an impact sub but he must start given that Milner messes up so many moves. Even Chamberlain can fill the impact sub role.


----------



## Krow (Jun 20, 2012)

Besides, ssk's argument is invalid. Young keeps the team in shape alright and he does a much better job of it than Milner, who is a waste of space on the pitch. Milner should be brought in when England are leading and need eight players in defence.

France got tonked well and proper yesterday. Mexes had a nightmare outing yesterday. His booking means Koscielny will finally get a deserved chance. M'Vila had a sub-par game. And what was Blanc doing? Giroud, their best aerial threat, was brought in really late against side which hasn't done well against headers.

Mark van Bommel the uncardable has retired.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2012)

england lack quality, when they are not disciplined they dont win. you have seen this.

So here keeping the formation, staying in shape, discipline is what is making england tick, and for that milner is perfect.

you'll seem to have ignored the fact when i said that he can do better but he does his primary job. put theo on flanks and watch johnson make a meal of all the defensive work. he needs help with defensive work.

Also , whenever theo is made a starter his form seems to dip for england.

Milner would not get into brazil or spain starting 11, but for ingerland he does the job.

past record shows that when england are gung ho they get screwed big time. So right now i am with hodgson on his philosophy.

one last thing , this philosophy is really doubtful to work in the final 4 but it works for now.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2012)

Walcott = impact sub. That everyone agrees upon.

But Milner gives England the shape? lol there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2012)

Ronaldo delivers again. Great goal.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2012)

Ronaldo scored. He celebrated. What is mean by the actions he was doing in his celebrations? (just curious)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2012)

That header reminded me of Sagna's vs. Spurs. Pure desire to score.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 22, 2012)

*footballnus.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/cristiano-ronaldo-goal-vs-czech-republic.gif?w=584

Brilliantly started by Nani and finished by Ronaldo. Cocky celebration though.

*i.minus.com/ibpfulTvRiS6nE.gif

unnecessary


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2012)

Apparently that was a message to his son instead of "Messi" .Don't think they give a sh1t about each other like the media thinks.


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2012)

It was for Ronaldinho. Not Messi.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 22, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/AwA2xNFCQAA7kk-.jpg:medium

some more rival-trashing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2012)

Greece equalize 

Fantastic volley from Khedira.
This tournament has been great so far.

Great stuff from the Germans. Doing it the right way.


----------



## Krow (Jun 23, 2012)

Great game! Enjoyed watching it.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2012)

In spanish team,on pitch,they play good,but off pitch there seems to be problem between barca and madrid players


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

Erm...no.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok ok. But they don't seem so friendly to each other,don't give smile,or smile just for the sake of team mate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

The celebration seemed pretty friendly


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah...but still i feel ... Anyway what do you think about malouda?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

He has been poor for quite some time.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah. But in this match,too much,he is making france's good attacks useless.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

M'Vila subbed off for Giroud.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2012)

If france could score a goal and then win match in penalty shoot out,it will be easy for portugal in semi final.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

Spain are winning this in 90. Terrible reply from France after going down.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2012)

Dammit. Its over. For portugal too (most probably)

But second half was better.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 24, 2012)

Probably a repeat of the 2008 final.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 24, 2012)

italy will win tonite ....

"I'm not a Super Mario or a Stupid Mario, I'm just Mario." 

hahahaha



			
				supermario said:
			
		

> "I'm not a Super Mario or a Stupid Mario, I'm just Mario."
> 
> He added: "It was important for me to score because I had been trying to do that in the previous two games but hadn't managed it.
> Continue reading the main story
> ...



rotfl...


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Spain won(willl win) Euro cup.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 24, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> Spain won(willl win) Euro cup.



hahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

Milner starts


----------



## iinfi (Jun 25, 2012)

hahhaha .. he is better than walcooottt ... 100 times better... he gives england shape .. shape of a rugby ball ... hahahaha ... and nasri ... is the pride of arsenal ... and fabregas ... and nxt season ..burji pav ...

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/61112000/jpg/_61112322_61112321.jpg


----------



## SunE (Jun 25, 2012)

How can anyone else win when Joachim Lowe's boys are competing??
Alle Hagel Löwe
Alle Hagel Deutschland


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

This was supposed to be the most boring game of the round. It's quite fun surprisingly.


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, the game's been fun. Italians are walking most of the time. England are not interested in anything but defending.

Milner has been anonymous as usual. Already conceded possession quite a few times.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This was supposed to be the most boring game of the round. It's quite fun surprisingly.



no arses today?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2012)

Welback should have scored that one. Its going to cost england.


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2012)

Another useless cross by milner


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2012)

Krow said:


> Another useless cross by milner



yeah,but the turn was beautiful

Now england playing open


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Milner comes off after yet another sh1t game.

And straightaway Theo's ball makes England's first chance of the half


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,the referee tossed the in front of walcott and he gave away to italy's player,what is that called, something like 'free ball'


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

wow...england doesn't deserve to go ahead if they play like this...italy had loads of chances to bury england...still...i hope now italy wins eventually...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Extra time. England lucky to be not out of the Euros by now.
Time for Ox.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

england's defence has been their saving grace...

not henderson man...damn

rooney is having a poor game today...


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2012)

How have Italy not taken the lead yet.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

goddammit...just score already italy...how many chances do you need...

walcott could have gone directly...don't see how passing to carroll was the solution


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2012)

Carroll should be playing headball. He can't pass, dribble, run or tackle.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

but Carroll does make a good defender...


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2012)

All he's done is foul constantly. The game had very few free kicks till Carroll came on.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Diamanti has been good today...nice sub by italy...

omg..buffon gets to touch the ball.... 

lol..bad luck italy...offside

there is just no understanding between carroll & rooney...its funny at times...

Penalty shootout!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

England and penalties. There is always drama, most of it of the hilarious kind.
My money is on Balotelli and Carroll missing.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2012)

Penalty shootout finally.

Future lies on goalkeeper.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

my money is on Rooney missing one...


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2012)

Welbeck should not have been subbed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

balotelli will score


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha Hart and Balotelli


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Krow said:


> Welbeck should not have been subbed.



+1 on that...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> my money is on Rooney missing one...



He has been atrocious all game. Wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2012)

Gerrard scored


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Italy...dammit...wtf...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Excellent pen from Rooney.

Fvck me. Pirlo is by far the best player on the pitch.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice shot by pirlo ..super...

Miss by young ......


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats it. Italy going to win


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Cashley hole. Miss it you twat

Twat bottled it


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2012)

Advantage to Italy..


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2012)

I think italy vs germany could be the best match of the tournament.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2012)

Italy wins


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Italy win...yaaay...screw you england...you sucked


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2012)

Cashley bottles it. FA doesn't pay its players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

So no more,no less from England than expected. Out in the first knock out round.
At least they are saved from a bumming by Germany.


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm glad all the defensive teams are out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Gerrard looked genuinely deflated and pissed off in his interview.

Pirlo's penalty is the stuff only world class players can pull off.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2012)

Krow said:


> I'm glad all the defensive teams are out.



same here. Enough of boring games. Though today's was not so boring,only first half was good.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Pirlo's penalty is the stuff only world class players can pull off.



that was awesome,first i thought what was that,by mistake?! Then i saw replay,o....my....god,and he was so calm.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Reminded me of this.


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]VdwCbB3hTmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Reminded me of this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



hey yeah,same trick. Which teams in video? I can't see,nokia c2-01 has very small screen


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Van Persie of Arsenal vs Wolves


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Van Persie of Arsenal vs Wolves



thanks. O...you will remember this,you are arsenal fan.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 25, 2012)

lol cole misses a penalty and arse fans are leaping like they v won the WC as a player ... lol...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 25, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/XjHKu.gif


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jun 25, 2012)

^


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 25, 2012)

at Ingurland.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Gerrard looked genuinely deflated and pissed off in his interview.



yeah, safe to say he was the best english player of the tourney.

Wimbledon starts today. The English just roll from one sporting disappointment to the other 

*i.minus.com/ixSNKeWYY7zCQ.gif

absolute class. deserves to win any penalty shootout.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cole will probably cry himself to sleep with his CL medal under his pillow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

If he hasn't sold it on Ebay yet.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If he hasn't sold it on Ebay yet.





I now get why JT was defending with all his heart.. The racism trial is up next


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If he hasn't sold it on Ebay yet.



Wenger would have done that. Funds to make his next big signing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

And Cashly will blow it up in red light district of Kiev. That's the difference.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2012)

Whatever rocks his boat, man. For Cole it's girls, for Wenger it's.... err.... you know.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2012)

Adding emoticons spoils the joke. Would be funny without it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2012)

^ I put all me effort into it. 

-------------



> You may recall that, after the Ivory Coast lost the Africa Cup of Nations final on penalties to Zambia, Wayne Rooney tweeted the following:
> 
> 'Funny that 2 toures was there all the way and lost. Haha.'
> 
> Haha indeed. The responses of Kolo and Yaya are presently unknown, but Mediawatch hopes they both shat a lung laughing.



Ain't Karma a biatch?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Except Rooney fell on the first hurdle and is now enjoying a vacation. Not much potential to laugh there.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad they got this Euros over with. Anybody would've taken a QF place before the tourney started.

I'm just glad the lads can rest a bit and start the pre-season fresh.

[YOUTUBE]z6kW-tePv48[/YOUTUBE]

Even Pirlo cant beat this though.



Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/AwPajbPCQAEbslW.jpg:large


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nearly fvcked it up. Pirlo's was superb.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pirlo's was better


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 25, 2012)

2 reasons why I think Zidane's was better.

1.WC final.
2.Fooled Buffon.

Anyway,it's personal opinion. Taking nothing away from Pirlo too


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

England lost


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 25, 2012)

the only reason i find pirlo's better because it was perfect and zidane's hit the bar


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 25, 2012)

Ya . England Lost .


----------



## Tenida (Jun 26, 2012)

Lolzzz

*i.imgur.com/bNa18.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2012)

Spain are so sh1t. Only Iniesta is doing remotely exciting stuff.


----------



## Krow (Jun 28, 2012)

I like Coentrao, good left back. Spain can't dominate. Cesc on for Negredo. Should have brought Llorente on.


----------



## Krow (Jun 28, 2012)

Extra time. Portugal have stifled Spain's midfield. Xavi subbed off.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2012)

Nani is such a twat.


----------



## Krow (Jun 28, 2012)

Pepe tackles with violence!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2012)

Why is Torres walking about on the pitch? Go sit in your corner 

At least we get to the pens.  Let's see which cnut misses.

Tremendous save from Alonso.

Another good save.

Urgh..

Torres trying to get in the huddle


----------



## Krow (Jun 28, 2012)

Ronaldo didn't take a penalty. Cesc wins it for Spain.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2012)

Heart break. This is so bad. I wanted to see portugal in final.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2012)

If Ronaldo was eying for personal glory (surprise!) he has got a massive egg on his face.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2012)

This is too much. I can't sleep today.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 28, 2012)

maybe portugese coach didnt trust him , he's missed it for united in the UCL final and also missed it for real in a semifinal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Why is *Torres *walking about on the pitch? Go sit in your corner
> 
> <blabbity blar>
> 
> *Torres *trying to get in the huddle



Looks like someone's got a man-crush.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 28, 2012)

Spain were much better when Pedro and Navas were introduced.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If Ronaldo was eying for personal glory (surprise!) he has got a massive egg on his face.


who cares lol. He'd have missed it anyways.


----------



## d3p (Jun 28, 2012)

All eyes on these guys for today's semifinal.

Gomez, Müller, özil & Klose. 

Germany : Firepower & Youth. They improvised from game to game.
Italy : hell, they can't even scored a single goal against pathetic english team.

Would love to see, Spain vs Germany in final.


----------



## Baker (Jun 28, 2012)

spain was shite in both QF and SF..... hope they will lose in final


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2012)

d3p said:


> Italy : hell, they can't even scored a single goal against pathetic english team.



england was playing too defensive,thats why italy couldn't score,but they certainly have potential. And in today's match,i think they will score.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Looks like someone's got a man-crush.



Torres on Pique from the look of things.

Italy score pretty much against the run of play. It's on now! WTF was Badstuber doing there?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2012)

And here they go

here they go again. Balotelli is on fire


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

Hitler trending on twitter amidst all the players' names


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2012)

Italy are getting so easy chances but still unable to convert into goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

Too late now for Germany.

Pen for Germany.

But too late.

Germany outclassed by Italy. Deserved win for them.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2012)

Germany didn't play its real(expected) game. I wanted portugal to win,out. I voted for germany,out. Now,i think spain might win,and italy has to play better than it played today,to win euro. I am voting for italy in final game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

Vialli is awesome in the BBC post match coverage. Soft spoken but handed Shearer his arse.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 29, 2012)

Since nobody has mentioned the word yet - Chokers


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 29, 2012)

Before this,all last 5 encounters between Italy Germany ,were won by Italy. What did you expect this time ?

  Italy wins it ...Euro 2012.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 29, 2012)

Spoiler



*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/392794_442564319117123_1413449187_n.jpg


----------



## d3p (Jun 29, 2012)

Germany had a great potential of winning, but that’s it for them in this tournament.
Great performance by Italy, poor defending from Germany.

SPAIN vs ITALY [gonna be a tight match & interesting too.]


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2012)

but sad :'(


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2012)

Italy were better team yesterday. Especially Buffon at his best.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2012)

Germany...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2012)

Spain going without any striker again. Going to be boring as fvck. Would be surprised if it finishes in 90 mins.


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2012)

When you hope Italy will entertain, you know something's going wrong.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2012)

Spain filling in their mid field. Bloody hell.

Hopefully, Italy pull off a real quick goal which will force the Spaniards to pull out an adventurous version of tiki-taka.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

K this is exciting 
Penalties then ... Italy
Unless Spain scores first


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Today i support spain -aka- My spartans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

That was a great goal. That's more like the 2008 Spain.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow good one 
Spain was making it look effortless 
Nice game till the goal
Pressure on Italy now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Balzaretti for injured Chiellini. He deserves it after his performances in the tournament.

2-0 Spain. Game over. To be fair they deserve it thoroughly.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok that was good 
Looks like this is over


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2012)

Brilliant run from alba


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2012)

Alba is the right buy for Barca. Great goal that!


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2012)

SPAIN Clinches the Half Time.....rest half time depends on ITALY....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 2, 2012)

Spain is outclassing (ed) Italy. Goalkeeper is also very good.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2012)

Why they changed silva? Italy can score but can't defend


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Motta done his hamstring. Italy out of subs.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2012)

Aahh..italy is just defending now.


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2012)

Injury killed the contest. Sad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Yup it's a shame. Italy were creating chances.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

TORREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEsssssssssssSSSSSSS!!!!! Does it again!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

TORRESS IZ BACK!!! for the 69th time


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

Omg humiliation


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

TORREs to MATA!!!!! Gooooool!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Just need John Terry invading the celebrations now


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2012)

This is one drubbing which not many would've predicted!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

As usual, Arses getting their bitterness into everything. Fun-gis.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Torres to get golden boot. Piss take


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

Good one


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2012)

Anorion said:


> iOS has tons of games coming out every hour. Sleep for 8 hrs and theres goodies waiting in the morning. Theres also IAP sales and price drops. You will be spoilt for content. PSP with tactile feedback is better for racing titles and some action titles but that's it. Takes a lot more hours before your hands start paining on a touchscreen, but they still do. At ur budget psp or ipod4 looks like the best options. A 3GS wud be an unconventional choice but still good. If not, droids still get the best titles,  but you won't have too much choice.



*The Euro 2012 Thread*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Spain WIN IT!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Balotelli exploding


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Balotelli ------> Blow-a-telly.


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2012)

Torres celebrating as if he won Spain the Euros.


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2012)

so the next half was also clinched by Spain...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

@ico lol using mobile tabs got fudged


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Torres to get golden boot. Piss take


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Good tournament in the end. Shame the final turned out to be a damp squib but Spain were rampant today.


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2012)

Anorion said:


> @ico lol using mobile tabs got fudged


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Torres' children all over the place like their dad


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Haterz gonnna haaaaate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Did anyone see Puyol in Spain kit at the presentation? 
I didn't either.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2012)

Tears in pirlo's eyes. I am disappointed by the match. That injury ...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Did anyone see Puyol in Spain kit at the presentation?
> I didn't either.



nope. He was playing game in mobile with david villa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

^ Because him and Villa didn't participate in the tournament right from the start, you moron. Get that into your thick skull. Or do I have to speak in French?


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Torres' children all over the place like their dad



Massive  Mata and Torres did virtually nothing in the tournament and celebrated after the goals. At least show some respect. Scoring against 10 men and Ireland do not count as achievements.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

^ Here's another bitter Gooner. Can't let go of your red-tinted glasses, can you?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Because him and Villa didn't participate in the tournament right from the start, *you moron. Get that into your thick skull. *Or do I have to speak in French?



Lol someone is wound up pretty bad.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *Torres' children *all over the place like their dad



You just hit new depths with that statement.


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2012)

More oil spills in this thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You just hit new depths with that statement.


You must be pretty sensitive if you think there is anything remotely wrong with it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol someone is wound up pretty bad.



Naah, I have a tendency not to ignore stupid/ignorant people/comments.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 2, 2012)

Torres gets the Golden Hair..erm boot 



> FACT: Fernando Torres never lost a final in his life and he done it again by winning Euro 2012.



posted under Football Jokes 



Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/Awv3orLCMAA4mva.jpg:medium



expected 

Alan Shearer puts Spain success down to "an unbelievable amount of sex" | 101GG Football news


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Switched off after the first goal,knew it was going to be all Spain.Although wished Fabregas had scored atleast one.


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 2, 2012)

Spanish armada conquers Europe yet again!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/9356/6094196201.jpg

LOOK at the number of Barcelona players in that team!! And all came through the youth academy, even if thy went on to ply their trade elsewhere during their careers.... Staggering!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Love them or hate them they are the best club side of all time. Last season was just an aberration which all top sides face.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hriKrxgf5lE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noob (Jul 2, 2012)

So who won the Euro ? Manchester United or Chelsea ?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 2, 2012)

Chelsea. definitely chelsea


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

lol Barca won


----------

